# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  What does real DNP look like?

## pump3d

Im trying to see if anyone here has had experience with DNP and what it looks like. Pics? Post up some if you guys dont mind helping me out here

----------


## jelly

Hmmm.... Open up one of the pills and rub the yellow compound on your fingers. Try that and then you'll know. You will know it's real for about a week, since that's how long it will stay on your fingers, lol!

----------


## Stillstriven4sixfeet

Jelly is right it stains.... Mine csme powder form yellow like poxdered mustard and it smells real bad like chemixals

----------


## vBRAH

Forms I've seen it in is clear capsules filled with bright yellow powder, can be yellow 'flakes' also but I was lucky enough to stock up on these bad boys - solid tabs from a lab that stopped making it for some reason, think they shut down completely.



As you can see the yellow residue, you can rub it on something like paper or your fingers, otherwise leaving it in a container (as I have) and it'll turn the inside yellow  :Smilie:

----------


## Kawigirl

Mine was in capsule form. But in powder form looked just like the above pill form. Its hard to make, easy access to chemicals however. Majority of the compound I believe is a by product of pulp mills. dnp was originally used for mining in the early century in dynamite.

----------


## The Bear 79

Everything I've read about it sez it looks like this.............

----------


## slfmade

> Everything I've read about it sez it looks like this.............


Yeah...it scares the shit out of me too. It's probably the ONLY thing I would never try. Maybe it's all bullshit horror stories that I've read, but I think I would feel more comfortable taking insulin (can also be dangerous) than DNP .

----------


## Markosterone

I'm on dnp right now, day 3 actually. Ive done it once before, and im not dead yet...
I only use 1cap a day, 250mg.

Turns the plastic inside yellow, same with fingers and paper and nylon gloves. 

And yes, it can be really dangerouse using DNP If it's used the wrong way. Higher dosages are common, but thats also when the really bad sides come. I like to play it safe..

----------


## Kawigirl

I've done dnp more than once...and I'm fine. Just like anything else...read, read and read about the product. I was 2 caps / twice daily (200mg).

----------


## vBRAH

Well taking too much DNP is obviously going to cause complications in how the body functions .. its kind of like abusing Anadrol and not running any liver support, bye bye liver (or worse). Thankfully most of us who do choose to learn DNP are responsible, do our research and are not idiotic enough to take enough to kill ourselves.

----------

